# more pics of sanchezi setup



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Set the tank up yesterday, and added some plants and 'twigs' today.
Here's a couple of pics, more to follow









Tell me what you guys think


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Very nice looking tank and fish!! Lve the 'twigs' they look great!!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks good. Are the 'Twigs' just what you found outside, are they all safe to use ?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

LOON said:


> Looks good. Are the 'Twigs' just what you found outside, are they all safe to use ?
> [snapback]912670[/snapback]​


The 'twigs' are from the same dead tree as the ones in my rhom setup, washed and soaked them in boiling water to kill any 'bad stuff' that might have been on them.







If you've got a big enough freezer then putting them in there for a few hours will also kill off any bacteria type stuff :nod:


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Looking ace mate ! Love looking at yer thanks !


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> LOON said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. Are the 'Twigs' just what you found outside, are they all safe to use ?
> ...


Thanks. Will have to try it cause they do look good in your tanks.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

LOON said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > LOON said:
> ...


I'm gonna start selling 'em on e-bay as 'aquarium twigs' hahaha :laugh:

Tromp, good to hear from ya mate, seems like ages since you been on p-fury


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that tank looks absolutely beautiful. I want a background like that







Nice coloration on that serra too :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Amazing , Great Set-up


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

you always have great setups york. he looks like a very happy camper. probably has no idea he's in home aquaria it looks so natural.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks great. i have been on the net searching for that background for the past two days and i cannot find anythng on it. set up looks great. what kind of lighting do you have on that tank. and what is that ball looking plant that you have there?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> LOON said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. Are the 'Twigs' just what you found outside, are they all safe to use ?
> ...


Me to!!

i love hte background.
Did u made it urselF??
Its gr8!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great set up


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yorkie, You Twig loving Hippie!
The Set-up looks Good. Not too many plants, but enough to add 'character' to the tank.
Good Stuff


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys








I've also been looking on the net for the background, but no luck whatsoever








I want another one, but bigger, for the oscar setup








If anyone finds any info, please let me know.

Shoe- the lighting is a 15watt 'daylight' fluorecent, got to get a reflector for it to increase the light by maybe 40%, but i'm in no hurry because i want dirty sanchez to get used to the setup without freaking. I'll increase the light slowly.
I'm hoping he'll be as confident as my rhom eventually








The 'round' plant is called a moss ball, they just roll around in the sand and seem to help keep the sand a little less likely to get algae growing on it.

Gordeez- dont want to get too many plants to start off, if he gets used to not having so many hiding places he should become more active, so when i put a few more plants in he wont feel the need to hide so much.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

i thought we agreed baning "yorkshire" from posting pix...take those pix off dude

j/k...great pix as always....


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > LOON said:
> ...


Please dont quote me on that guys,








It's very possible that a tree may have died from pesticides, so be very careful where you collect the 'twigs' from :nod: 
boiling or freezing the twigs wont guarantee that there isnt anything on it that wont kill your fish.
Just dont want a load of pm's saying "hey yorkie ya stupid [email protected]*king twonk, i did what you said and now my fish is dead, bastard"


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Rikimaru said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


Dont worry. We won't hold you to it .................................... MUCH !!


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

encore encore


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

LOON said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Rikimaru said:
> ...


I'll probably be posting a pic of dirty sanchez belly up tomorrow








That would serve me right


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Great looking set up Yorkie i love the natrual look its blinding.









For the background try this thread it may help you and
others who want that sort of background.
There are all different types of backgrounds.









Try this thread.http://www.urmstonaquatics.com/backgrounds.html.

Rich.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Yorkshire, the tank looks stellar. It is absolutely beautiful. Are all your tanks like this?








and whats you and twigs :rasp:


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

WANKER WANKER WANKER WANKER............ WANKER!









YEAH U KNOW WHAT i'M ON ABOUT!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice touch


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That FLash and that wood give it a Natural look.
Its really nice looking in tht last pic


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Rich_UK said:


> Great looking set up Yorkie i love the natrual look its blinding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich, they've got the same background as i've got in my rhom setup, and its a bit cheaper than what i paid



Umbilical Syllables said:


> Yorkshire, the tank looks stellar. It is absolutely beautiful. Are all your tanks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 2 have the 'realistic' backgrounds, i'm working on the others











sharpteeth said:


> WANKER WANKER WANKER WANKER............ WANKER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHaHa... shouldn't you be writing up the notes, rather than surfing p-fury, you dont finish work till 21:45, i've got another week off


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

The balls are called morimo balls...my 29 gallon...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> I'm gonna start selling 'em on e-bay as 'aquarium twigs' hahaha :laugh: [snapback]912683[/snapback]​


The lazy half of humankind would be very thankful for that
















That's a smashing set-up you created there, York!!! You sure have some mad aquascaping skills








Sweet little Sanchezi as well, btw.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna start selling 'em on e-bay as 'aquarium twigs' hahaha :laugh: [snapback]912683[/snapback]​
> ...


Thanks Judazzz








its only small but it will do little dirty sanchez for a while








Just gotta sort out the oscar tank now. I have a cunning plan for a very natural looking D.I.Y. background for it. Just got to find the right bits and pieces









Lyle, yeh thats 'em, i've got a pair of balls in the rhom setup


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

yorkshire your a bitch









truly quality aquascaping and great p. respect


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> yorkshire your a bitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Gotta admit i'm just fortunate to have had the cash to spend, and the good luck to find the background









I blame p-fury for making me do it ,
after seeing all the cool tanks on here


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

I really like ur tank setup! Nice work


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> TheSaint said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire your a bitch
> ...


I second that .... p-fury rocks







all your tanks are top notch mate! it's not just the money but the attention to detail that finishes off your tanks


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a badass tank you have.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

just curious but why did you put all those tetras in your tank man what a waste of 20$ however they do look cool for however long the last


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

You have done it again Yorkie. I recently got a sanchezi not too long ago, and it looks just like yours, but your tank set up shits all over mine. How many gallons is this one? Is it a bowfront too? With the same filtration style? This backdrop looks even better than the rohm tank. I wish they sold those in Canada.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys











dead golfish said:


> just curious but why did you put all those tetras in your tank man what a waste of 20$ however they do look cool for however long the last
> [snapback]913640[/snapback]​


I put the tetra's in with the intentions that they'll encourage him to get out in the open after them, and hopefully help him to become more confident











Cobra said:


> You have done it again Yorkie. I recently got a sanchezi not too long ago, and it looks just like yours, but your tank set up shits all over mine. How many gallons is this one? Is it a bowfront too? With the same filtration style? This backdrop looks even better than the rohm tank. I wish they sold those in Canada.
> [snapback]913777[/snapback]​


thanks mate, but i bet your tank is bigger than this, its only 16 gallons and the sanchezi is only 3 inch max :laugh: 
looks bigger doesnt it








The tank is the same make as my bowfronts, but much smaller and regular fronted.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

Rich_UK said:


> Great looking set up Yorkie i love the natrual look its blinding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx mate for that i hope that they ship to the states.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

yorki this is the limit. How the hell am i going to get my tank to look this great? Good stuff mate. One of the best that I have seen.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok guys, its had chance for the water to clear over night, so here's another pic.
I havent used flash on this one so it shows how the tank looks 'normally'.
There's only 3 tetra's left out of 10, so he ate well last night








More pics to follow, the light has just come on, so he's hiding at the mo


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

damn, nice set up forreals. where do you get these backgrounds? how many gallons is that btw? mind giving me some information on the backgrounds? i plan to get one my self but dont realy know what to do, nice tank again.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Stranger said:


> damn, nice set up forreals. where do you get these backgrounds? how many gallons is that btw? mind giving me some information on the backgrounds? i plan to get one my self but dont realy know what to do, nice tank again.
> [snapback]914316[/snapback]​


The setup is only temporary for the sanchezi, and is only about 16 gallons.
The shop where i got this backing only had the one in, and couldn't tell me if they would be getting any more in, what other sizes they do, or anything. They said they'd had it in the shop for quite a while.
The backing has "EKOL" stamped on it but a google search hasn't revealed anything









Rich_uk found this link: http://www.urmstonaquatics.com/backgrounds.html.
(thanks Rich







)
they sell the back-to-nature backgrounds like the one i've got in my rhom tank, Which in my opinion, are probably some of the best backgrounds available, trouble is they are V.expensive no matter where you buy from:agh:

Here's a couple more pics after the light has been on a while.
He seems to have found himself a nice little ambush point, where he can watch the tetras, and the world go by in general


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's sick!

the background makes the tank, the rest just fits perfectly!!!

love the fish in the tree rut.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The backgrounds is awesome, and the way the tank is setup, I think he's got plenty of room for the time being.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

traumatic said:


> That's sick!
> 
> the background makes the tank, the rest just fits perfectly!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, 
i'm even thinking about adding a very small amount of peat to the filter to give the water a more natural river colour :nod:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > That's sick!
> ...


even sicker!!

ever think about spotlights to make that "sunbeam" affect like in your POTM pic?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

traumatic said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > traumatic said:
> ...


i've aquired a big light with power pack, the type certain people use to grow weed








Thinking about rigging it up above either the rhom or sanchezi setup just to see what effect it would give


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


 you could adjust the hieght and put holes or gaps in your hood to allow light too blaze through. does the lamp have a sodium bulb (high heat)?


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Another supersmart set up Pete, f*cking amazing.

Try a suspended mercury vapour lamp mate, same as I had over the caribe tank, you get that lovely rippled effect on the substrate....lokks great too.

Hang on....got a pic somewhere.








I got two of 'em, 80 watt versions. If they weren't so heavy I'd send you one to play with....I can send you one by overnight courier, cost about £18 ??

They do look the dogs bits, hung about 8" over the surface...gives a great looking effect.

Rich


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff Yorkie!
Looks Good, Glad to see hes Slowley Getting Used to his Surroundings.
Your Water Is Crisp! Cant say the same for mine, DamN Convicts are Shifting Sand Everywhere.

Caribekeeper, I like the Look of the tank with lighting! Goodstuff!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

It's a shame that a still pic can't show off the dappled effect these suspended lamps give, Gordeez, they really do look natural. Plus the added bonus is that plants grow like....well, weed !!!

Offer is there Pete, if you fancy it.

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks very much indeed Rich for the offer








You are too kind :nod: 
I'll see what the lights i've got are like, there's a couple of different bulbs.
But i may well take you up on the offer, if not now, when we've moved house, and i've got the big setup


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I saw the 16 gal tank at my lfs...........pretty small for a 3''sanch man. U invested a lot of $$ into a tank that he will outgrow pretty soon.


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

caribekeeper said:


> Another supersmart set up Pete, f*cking amazing.
> 
> Try a suspended mercury vapour lamp mate, same as I had over the caribe tank, you get that lovely rippled effect on the substrate....lokks great too.
> 
> ...


Does the mercury vapor light require a separate ballast or can you just plug it right in.?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cobra said:


> I saw the 16 gal tank at my lfs...........pretty small for a 3''sanch man. U invested a lot of $$ into a tank that he will outgrow pretty soon.
> [snapback]918656[/snapback]​


Depends what you call soon, I'm sure he'll be ok for quite a few months. By the time he's outgrown his tank, my oscars will have been relocated into a 450 bowfront and he'll have their 180 bowfront








I got a very good deal on the 16 gallon setup, so it wasnt as expensive as you may think


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

your setups looks like exactly from the discovery channel i meant when they're documenting freswater fishes in the wild. The way the background reflect at the top surface of the water very impressive


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Your pics, setup and amazing looking fish amased me everytime. So thnx for sharing all those pics







And keep them coming!


----------

